# Bathroom remodel - recessed light above shower



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Any size is fine. Just make sure it's a waterproof one. I have a 5 or 6 inch one above my tub.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

KlintP said:


> Any size is fine. Just make sure it's a waterproof one. I have a 5 or 6 inch one above my tub.


I actually couldn't find one on home depot's website that was waterproof, it looked like you just buy a regular light and use a special shower cover/lens with it. Is this right?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is one possibility for you:

http://www.nextag.com/light-recessed-shower/shop-html


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

bigburb said:


> I actually couldn't find one on home depot's website that was waterproof, it looked like you just buy a regular light and use a special shower cover/lens with it. Is this right?


Yes, sorry I wasn't clear. You buy a special trim piece that is specifically for wet areas. It sounds like you found it. Usually the lens is frosted and that gives a nice effect to the light.


----------



## HitLines (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes BB you can get any size can light just make sure it has a glass cover (usually has a rubber seal) that will fit the size. Easy to find them at Home Depot for 5" and 6". It might be harder to find in smaller sizes. You can never have enough light in the shower. Really nice ones can even be built into seats. Similar to a pool light. I have one planned for my next master bath.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Or use a fan/light combo just outside the wet area to pick up the moisture at it's source.
Be safe, Gary


----------

